# Hi from Charleston!!



## MelodyAngel (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello all!

I'm a MAC addict, and I'm so glad I found this site!! I've been lurking for a while, and spending WAY too much time reading posts, checking out swatches from the new collections, looking at FOTD's...etc. It is addictive!!

Well, I'm off to figure out what to get from CoC!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nice to "meet" all of you!!


----------



## courtastic (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey I'm from Charleston too! Anyway, welcome & nice to *meet* you too!


----------



## MelodyAngel (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *courtastic* 

 
_Hey I'm from Charleston too! Anyway, welcome & nice to *meet* you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been here for almost 2 years now, and I love it! I'm originally from Ohio. I do wish they would get a Nordstrom or Macy's here, cuz it's tough when there's only one *tiny* MAC counter at Belk in Mt. Pleasant Towne Centre...


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!  I am going to Charleston for the first time in a few weeks for a wedding and I can't wait.  Do you ever go to the MAC outlet in Charleston?  I was wondering if it was worth going to.  Hope to see you around the site!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## MelodyAngel (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra! I am going to Charleston for the first time in a few weeks for a wedding and I can't wait. Do you ever go to the MAC outlet in Charleston? I was wondering if it was worth going to. Hope to see you around the site! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi there! Yes, you should go to the Tanger Outlet in North Charleston...they have a CCO there that is well stocked with MAC! There are plenty of other good stores there too, like Nine West, Coach, Jones New York, B&BW, etc.


----------



## MelodyAngel (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcomes everyone!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 28, 2008)

welcome


----------

